# high school student inquiring about starting up



## Kammy (Nov 16, 2009)

Hey you guys, so....I've recently joined these forums to inquire more about this crazy apparel business. Anyways, I'm trying to start up a line, but before that, I really need some resources;
such as, I'm still jumping between decisions about the t-shirts I will use and how/where I can screenprint designs on them. 

I mean, I'm well aware how to screenprint and what not. But, seeing as though I'm a full-time high school student and work part-time, it's going to be tough to screenprint and ship off (I'm also not all that inquired about shipping) with my hectic schedule. I was thinking fulfillment services, and so far I've only been interested in Districtlines. 

I'm trying to target a 'indie' crowd or just people who are looking for something 'different'. Because, I'm trying to focus on a line that is completely independant and different. 

I prefer to use shirts by American Apparel, and so far the only fulfillment services I see that use good quality t-shirts like that is Districtline, but then again; DIY or fulfillment? 

For better understanding of how I want to operate, look at 410BC's site and how they operate. I want to be as creative and still 'professional' as possible...

So help out a high school kid huh...


EDIT: 
Also, I forgot to mention that the t-shirts I want to sell ...I want them to be that 'lightweight', soft, and vintage; I don't like those designs on shirt that are glossy and what not.


----------



## CrossYourHeart (May 6, 2009)

Well you pose a lot of questions that your just gonna need to decide for yourself. 

First decide if you really want to print them yourself or if your gonna do fulfillment. It really depends on your comfort with printing and if you have time.

If you go fulfillment there are a lot of options that use high quality shirts. Check out storenvy.com They offer great fulfillment and free online stores!

Good luck.


----------

